# EMF from high tension lines



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Accidentally deleted the photos from my hosting account sorry. So I guess I will summarize. 
I have always been interested in the whole EMF field thing. So the other day I was at a site that was almost right under a 230KV line, where I was working I was probably about 100 feet away. I forgot what I was doing but I had my multi meter conected to ground and I had left the other probe just sitting there and I looked over at the display and say I had nearly half a volt. I also stuck the probes in the ground w/about 8 feet between them and got about 30 mV. I have nothing else really just wanted to share something kind of cool.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

so put em back up


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

wildleg said:


> so put em back up


If I hadn't deleted them from my smart phone after uploading them.
Backup, we don't need no stinking backup:jester:
I guess the least I could do is summarize.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Neat story about an EMF expirament I saw a while back. Googled it and here it is.............



http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/02/emf_richard_box.php


----------

